# Nutzt noch jemand ein 1080p/60hz Monitor bzw. TV?



## raubu86 (16. März 2019)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

mich würde interessieren, wer von euch noch einen 1080p/60 hz Monitor oder TV nutzt.

Ich nutze meinen HTPC an unseren 1080p/60Hz TV.

Mein System sieht folgende aus:

i7 8700k @3,7Ghz
GTX 1060 6GB
2x 8GB DDR4 Ram 2400
2 Tb HDD.

Zocke meistens auf 1440p DSR. Nun möchte ich bald meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Eine RTX 2070 soll es sein. Zurzeit ist denke ich meine Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals für die CPU.

Unser TV ist schon fast 5 Jahre alt und ein 4K TV kommt erst wenn der aktuelle sein Geist aufgibt.

Hat jemand von euch ein besseren System als ist an einen 1080p Monitor oder TV hängen? Nutzt ihr auch dann das DSR?

Natürlich nutzt man die volle Pracht wenn man ein 4K Monitor oder TV hat.

Ist es nicht zu schade eine richtig gute Grafikkarte an ein 1080p Monitor/TV zu betreiben? Was ist eure Meinung?

Möchte jetzt nicht einfach ein neuen TV kaufen nur wegen der neuen Grafikkarte. DSR sieht schon Bombe aus.

Hoffe ihr teilt eure Meinung.

Bis bald


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. März 2019)

Ich haben einen acht Jahre alten FHD Fernseher, allerdings zocke ich auf dem nicht. Das gleiche gilt für den FHD Monitor/60 Hz Monitor im Wohnzimmer (und auf der Arbeit). Gezockt wird auf WQHD/144 Hz....wenn´s ein älteres Spiel ist auch mal mit DSR 

Und nein, ich fände es nicht schade eine RTX 2080 an einem FHD Monitor zu betreiben. Ich finde es schade, dass es anscheinend viele Menschen gibt, die ihre Regler nicht nutzen können und sich dann wundern, warum die Karte nicht richtig hoch taktet ^^


----------



## shootme55 (16. März 2019)

Mein Monitor und meine TVs haben 3 Sachen gemeinsam: UHD und 60Hz, 40-46"

Mein PC-Monitor ist ein 40" 4k, der nur 60Hz schafft, aber für meine Arbeit (CAD, 3D Modellierung, Rendering und Baukalkulation) perfekt ist, und den nehm ich auch zum spielen.

Mein Vorgehen ist immer das selbe: VSync eingeschaltet, native Auflösung, und dann werden die Details raufgeschraubt bis ich Drops auf 30fps hab bzw. die Grafikkarte Volllast läuft. Bei meiner letzten Grafikkarte ging das natürlich selten, da hab ich dann auf 1080p runtergeschaltet, aber die aktuelle bring ich anders nicht ins schwitzen. Bei meinem Lieblingsspiel BlackFlag laufen nichtmal alle Lüfter. Nebenbei zocke ich auch nicht besonders viel.
Also ich hab für meine GTX 1080Ti und die GTX970 davor und die RX480 daneben und die R9 280 davor und die GTX570 davor und alle anderen davor nie einen besonderen Bildschirm gekauft, und hab deswegen auch sicher kein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## raubu86 (16. März 2019)

Ich bedanke mich erstmal für eure Meinungen. 

Mein Bedenken war und ist ob nicht eine RTX2070 zu "overkill" für nur einen 1080p Bildschirm ist. Overkill ist wahrscheinlich der falsche Ausdruck. Ich denke immer, dass bei so einer starken Grafikkarte lieber doch ein 4k Monitor/TV benutzen soll um die volle Pracht der Auflösung zu genießen. DSR sieht auf ein 1080p auch richtig nice aus.

Ich denke ich hole mir die RTX 2070 bald um meine aktuelle neue CPU nicht auszubremsen und verwende unseren 1080p TV weiterhin mit DSR. Dann kommt halt 4K irgendwann rein.


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Zocke meistens auf 1440p DSR ... DSR sieht schon Bombe aus.


Wenn du 1.78x DSR als Bombe empfindest, was ist dann 4.00x DSR ? Der Urknall ? Ich finde 1.78 skaliert total unsauber und man muss die DSR Glättung nutzen wodurch das Bild unschärfer wird.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn du 1.78x DSR als Bombe empfindest, was ist dann 4.00x DSR ? Der Urknall ? Ich finde 1.78 skaliert total unsauber und man muss die DSR Glättung nutzen wodurch das Bild unschärfer wird.



Das kommt auf die Auflösung an. Je höher die Native Auflösung, desto besser scheint DSR zu skalieren. Kommt aber auch aufs Spiel an. Resolution Scale sieht dagegen immer besser aus.


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

Warum sollte Auflösungsskalierung 150% besser aussehen als 1.78x DSR ? Es ist doch nur der bequemere Weg zur Einstellung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Warum sollte Auflösungsskalierung 150% besser aussehen als 1.78x DSR ? Es ist doch nur der bequemere Weg zur Einstellung.



Weil die Resolution Scale besser geschrieben ist, effizienter ist o.ä. Auf jedenfall benutze ich die zusätzlich zu DSR. Im Moment nutze ich ja sowiso nur Auflösungen über 5k als DSR Auflösung, sodass das nicht so richtig zum Thema passt. Das sind meistens alles krumme Faktoren, da diese dann von 5120x2880 oder höherem als Standardauflösung ausgehen.


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

Mir würde es mit Auflösungsskalierung keine Ruhe lassen, nicht zu wissen, welcher Glättungsfaktor genutzt wird also lieber den umständlichen Weg über den Treiber mit Selbstbestimmung.

Allerdings hat es auch einen Vorteil denn man kann im Prinzip 400%/8xDSR nutzen, oder ? Also im Treiber 4xDSR und dazu im Spiel 200% Auflösungsskalierung. Muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Mir würde es mit Auflösungsskalierung keine Ruhe lassen, nicht zu wissen, welcher Glättungsfaktor genutzt wird also lieber den umständlichen Weg über den Treiber mit Selbstbestimmung.
> 
> Allerdings hat es auch einen Vorteil denn man kann im Prinzip 400%/8xDSR nutzen, oder ? Also im Treiber 4xDSR und dazu im Spiel 200% Auflösungsskalierung. Muss ich mal ausprobieren.



Oder du nutzt einfach das custom DSR Tool und gehst ans Limit deiner Karte mit viel höheren Auflösungen.


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

Klingt interessant. Wenn ich zu 4xDSR und 200% auch noch 4xSSAA zuschalte dann wäre das ja 8K mit Supersampling.


----------



## raubu86 (19. März 2019)

Sehr interessant.

Aber wenn ihr das so einstellt, dann müsst ihr ja die grafikdetails quasi auf low stellen?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. März 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> 
> Aber wenn ihr das so einstellt, dann müsst ihr ja die grafikdetails quasi auf low stellen?



Nicht unbedingt.
Dsr und Resolution Scale können auch gegeneinander arbeiten. Wenn du die Res Scale auf weniger als 100% einstellst sinkt ja die Auflösung wieder.


----------



## 0ssi (19. März 2019)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich nur von FHD ausgegangen bin. Bei UHD mit 4xDSR + 200% Auflösungsskalierung und 4xSSAA hat man ja am Ende den Leistungshunger von OMG


----------



## colormix (20. März 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, wer von euch noch einen 1080p/60 hz Monitor oder TV nutzt.
> 
> 
> Bis bald


Die 32 TV Modelle waren nur Schrott zu dem Zeitpunkt  wo ich was Neues  brauchte als 2.  TV Ersatz ende 2018  nur HD Reday kein Voll HD   bei 32 Zoll zieht man das schon ,
 Extra Neu gekauft LG ISP  31.5.  Monitor  als 2. TV Ersatz   1080  50p RGB   über HDMI am einem 
TechniCorder ISIO SC,    klappt hervorragend es gibt   nix  zu meckern  sehr zufrieden mit Bild.

Ich kucke über den 2. TV Ersatz vorher schlechter TV  jetzt  besserer Monitor pro Tag ca. 2 bis 4 Stunden TV/Filme  drüber so wie VT und wenig Smart


----------



## Bongripper666 (20. März 2019)

Zur Titelfrage:
Ich habe immer noch meinen 40" FullHD Samsung von 2009. Da ich diesen auch nur mit FullHD Material bespiele, darf der da auch weiterhängen bleiben, bis er mir von der Wand fällt. Für Filme und Serien brauche ich nicht mehr.


----------



## raubu86 (20. März 2019)

Ich zocke im Wohnzimmer mit controller an einem 75 Zoll FHD TV. Mcih nervt zb, dass zerreissen des Bildes, weil mein TV "nur" 60Hz hat. Aktuell bei Wolfenstein 2 in den Zwischensequenzen passiert es. Obwohl in den Grafikeinstellungen VSYNC an ist.


----------



## colormix (20. März 2019)

Verstehe nicht was ihr  immer  mit der Herz-zahl  habt, am einem PC läuft ein 27 Z
über HDMI zum PC (es sind 3 PCs angeschlossen AMD und NV Karte, )
es ruckelt nichts alles läuft flüssig z.b. Autorenn Games  ,es kann sein das bei meinen LGs  Monitoren die verbauten Panels besser auf jeden fall als ein TV aber schneller als 60 Hz Panels sind , die PCs  laufen alle im 60 Hz Modus zu GK.

tchaaa vielleicht ist der PC zu langsam ?


----------



## Venom89 (20. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was ihr  immer  mit der Herz-zahl  habt, am einem PC läuft ein 27 Z



1. Heißt das nicht "Herz-Zahl" sondern frequenz. 



> es ruckelt nichts alles läuft flüssig z.b. Autorenn Games



2. Da du offensichtlich noch nie mehr als 60Hz gesehen hast, erübrigt sich jedwede Diskussion. 



> es kann sein das bei meinen LGs  Monitoren die verbauten Panels besser auf jeden fall als ein TV aber schneller als 60 Hz Panels sind , die PCs  laufen alle im 60 Hz Modus zu GK.



3. Nö das kann nicht sein.


----------



## colormix (20. März 2019)

ich muss da auch nichts weiter sehen weil alles wie in Echt Zeit Dargestellt wird 
"ohne irgendwelche Verzögerungen " es gibt auch  keine Nachlauf Schatten bei  sehr schnellen Szenen Wechsel und bei Fußball.

Was Bild Qualität an  geht  TV und auch PC,   bin ich sehr Anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Venom89 (20. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich muss da auch nichts weiter sehen weil alles wie in Echt Zeit Dargestellt wird



Was ist das denn für eine dämliche Aussage? 

Wie kann man etwas bewerten, was man nicht kennt? 



> Was Bild Qualität an  geht  TV und auch PC,   bin ich sehr Anspruchsvoll.



Ja natürlich. Und überheblich.


----------



## colormix (20. März 2019)

Euer Frust am TV und Monitor,
 was soll ich da denn sehen wenn hier nichts Rückelt auch nichts verzögert ,
so was hatte ich mal vor 10 Jahren bei einem billig PC vom grabel Tisch und einen der 3. Genration von LCD  Monitore früher mal ,
seit besseren PC und Monitor (schon paar Jahre ) tritt das nicht mehr auf .
Mein 2. TV Ersatz ein 31.5 LG darüber wird auch Sport und Fußball geschaut ,
Ball und gleichzeitige Kammer Schänken läuft alles Butter weich und Ruckelfrei,
grade bei  Fußball sieht man das ganz gut wenn die HW etwas zu langsam und zu träge ist


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

60Hz fühlen sich schon auf dem Desktop ruckelig bzw laggy an.
Wenn man mehr Hertz gewohnt ist, ist das leider bei vielen Leuten so.
Es gibt auch genug Leute, die keinen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 Hertz wahrnehmen.
Ich fand mein erstes Auto auch schnell, heute würde ich es als ziemlich langsam bezeichnen.
Alles ein Frage der persönlichen Wahrnehmung und Erfahrung.


----------



## colormix (20. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genug Leute, die keinen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 Hertz wahrnehmen.
> .



ich ja 2160/30p   Inhalte läuft nicht ganz flüssig stockt etwas bei schnellen Bewegungen ,
2160/50p  UHD   wieder normal.

Wenn das  Autorenn Game stockt   kann man es gar nicht Richtig spielen fahren ,fährt man immer gegen die Wand   gewinnt nicht .


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Siehst du und so nehmen Leute die 120Hz gewohnt sind 60Hz wahr.


----------



## raubu86 (24. März 2019)

Also ich finde 60hz bzw fps schon genügend. 

Ich verstehe halt nicht warum bisher nur bei Wolfenstein 2 in den zwischensequenzen so ein zerreißen des bildes auftauchen. Kenne den Begriff nicht. Normalerweise taucht sowas auf wenn das Spiel mehr fps als das Anzeigegerät hat.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2019)

Tearing hast du immer dann, wenn Monitor und Grafikkarte nicht mit einander synchronisiert sind.


----------



## colormix (25. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Siehst du und so nehmen Leute die 120Hz gewohnt sind 60Hz wahr.



Wie oft nun noch ? "hier ruckelt nix bei Voll HD über HDMI 1080/p 
gestern wieder Autoren- Games "FlatOut", der Ablauf ist wie in Echtzeit  ohne Verzögerungen    ohne einen Schleier und flüssig , das Bild ist  klar und deutlich scharf auch bei sehr schnellen Szenen, wenn das etwas irgendwo lahmen würde würde ich es ja kaum schaffen schnellst Runde 1. Platz (!),
Wenn wenn du hier versuchst sehr laienhaft mir etwas einzureden was nicht der Fall ist , 
Ich glaube nach wie vor das es am  besseren LG  Panel liegt  oder über HDMI so was nicht auftritt ?

Hier läuft alles  über HDMI auch der  31.5 Zoll Monitor als 2- TV Ersatz am TV Receiver Inhalte ausschließlich in HD .

Vielleicht  braucht  die schlechter billigere HW die höherer HZ zahl damit es nicht Ruckelt ?


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2019)

Oh man, der nächste **zensiert*


INU-Edit: Auch hier, bitte auf die Wortwahl achten.
*


----------



## colormix (25. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, der nächste **zensiert**



**zensiert** weil du willst mir hier was  einreden was du mir hier  nicht   beweisen kannst ,
wenn ich sage bei meiner config ruckelt nix dann ist das so   sonst hätte ich schon längst was daran verändert  .
Kauf vernünftige HW dann ruckelt   bei 1080/50 P nichts  bis HD Inhalten  
Es kann gut sein das bei meinem LG Monitor das Panel "Intern mit 100 Hz läuft"  und daher keine Probleme .
Da habe ich aber auch was besseres zu tun als nach zu kucken  alles Gut läuft interessiert mich das   nicht weiter .




*INU-Edit: Bitte auf die Wortwahl achten!*


----------



## raubu86 (25. März 2019)

Oh ja danke. stimmt der begriff heisst tearing.


----------



## pain474 (25. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der Troll bist du weil du willst mir hier was  einreden was du mir hier  nicht   beweisen kannst ,
> wenn ich sage bei meiner config ruckelt nix dann ist das so   sonst hätte ich schon längst was daran verändert  .
> Kauf vernünftige HW dann ruckelt   bei 1080/50 P nichts  bis HD Inhalten
> Es kann gut sein das bei meinem LG Monitor das Panel "Intern mit 100 Hz läuft"  und daher keine Probleme .
> Da habe ich aber auch was besseres zu tun als nach zu kucken  alles Gut läuft interessiert mich das   nicht weiter .



Das ist alles eine der Frag von wo aus du kommst. 
Du hast wohl noch nie mit 144 / 165 Hz gezockt, also kannst du das gar nicht beurteilen. Natürlich sagt man von sich aus, dass 60 Hz i.O. sind oder wie du sagen würdest nicht ruckeln.
Aber wenn du mal eine halbe Stunde auf 144 Hz gezockt hast, und dann auf 60 Hz zurückgehst, wirst du einen riesen Unterschied merken. Man gewöhnt sich halt schnell an die 144 Hz. 
Und diese fühlen sich um EINIGES flüssiger an, als  60 Hz.


----------



## 0ssi (25. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 60Hz fühlen sich schon auf dem Desktop ruckelig bzw laggy an.


Das ist übertrieben und unnötig herablassend denn es kommt auf die *persönlichen Sehgewohnheiten* an. Wer "nur" 60Hz kennt für den ist es flüssig und selbst wenn man 120Hz kennt
dann ruckelt oder lagt 60Hz nicht sondern ist nur weniger flüssig oder 120Hz ist halt flüssiger. Ein 240Hz User sagt auch nicht herablassend, dass sich 120Hz ruckelig und laggy anfühlt.
Beim Zocken kommt es darauf an wie viel FPS man darstellen möchten denn mit Adaptive Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei *60FPS* nur mit *60Hz* und schon ist der Vorteil wieder dahin.


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2019)

Schön den Rest vom Post weglassen und dann noch weiter Halb und Unwahrheiten verbreiten.


----------



## 0ssi (25. März 2019)

Sind Ganzwahrheiten.


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2019)

Für dich ganz bestimmt.
Würde dir ja auch nur mehrmals erklärt, aber das interessiert dich ja nicht.


----------



## 0ssi (25. März 2019)

Du verwechselst Erklärung mit Behauptung. Eine Erklärung findest du in Post #33


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2019)

Whatever.


----------



## colormix (25. März 2019)

pain474 schrieb:


> Das ist alles eine der Frag von wo aus du kommst.
> Du hast wohl noch nie mit 144 / 165 Hz gezockt, also kannst du das gar nicht beurteilen. Natürlich sagt man von sich aus, dass 60 Hz i.O. sind oder wie du sagen würdest nicht ruckeln.
> Aber wenn du mal eine halbe Stunde auf 144 Hz gezockt hast, und dann auf 60 Hz zurückgehst, wirst du einen riesen Unterschied merken. Man gewöhnt sich halt schnell an die 144 Hz.
> Und diese fühlen sich um EINIGES flüssiger an, als  60 Hz.



Damals als ich noch  einen anderen Monitor und  langsameren PC hatte alles über den VGA Anschluss lief, lief es bei einigen Games nicht flüssig  auch das genannte Game ruckelte etwas , das ist bei den Neueren PCs und Neueren LG Monitor völlig weg am HDMI Port und viele mach mal mehrere Stunden , 
das mit 144 kann man sich vielleicht auch nur einbilden ich kenne die anderen PCs hier nicht aber hier läuft  alles flüssig egal ob ich den PC mit NV oder AMD GK nutze .
Ich weiß das aus den Fernseh- Bereich da man sagt wenn der TV ein 100 Hz Panel verbaut hat, statt einem 50 Hz   Panel das es bei 100 Hz flüssiger läuft,
das meine ich beim Monitor  eben auch so ist .


----------



## Venom89 (25. März 2019)

> Der Troll bist du weil du willst mir hier was einreden was du mir hier nicht beweisen kannst



Wie dreist bist du denn bitte? 

Was muss er denn beweisen? 
Weil du etwas nicht kennst, ist es nicht existent? 



> wenn ich sage bei meiner config ruckelt nix dann ist das so sonst hätte ich schon längst was daran verändert .



Achso ok. 



> Kauf vernünftige HW dann ruckelt bei 1080/50 P nichts bis HD Inhalten



Was ist denn "vernünftig"? 



> Es kann gut sein das bei meinem LG Monitor das Panel "Intern mit 100 Hz läuft" und daher keine Probleme .



Nein, das kann nicht sein. 
Du hast offensichtlich weder das technische Verständnis, noch Erfahrung in der Praxis.


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2019)

Na mein Rechner nicht, der ist bestimmt zu lahm für 1080p 50Hz.


----------



## colormix (25. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na mein Rechner nicht, der ist bestimmt zu lahm für 1080p 50Hz.



Es wird ja hier von einigen völlig ignoriert ,
Wie  hoch ist das verbaute Panel Getaktet.

Unterschied TV zu Monitor gibt es keinen ist  die gleiche Technik


----------



## Venom89 (25. März 2019)

Na hast du den Quatsch schnell wieder gelöscht? 



colormix schrieb:


> Es wird ja hier von einigen völlig ignoriert ,
> Wie  hoch ist das verbaute Panel Getaktet.



Wieso wird bei einem TV, denn die reale Frequenz des Panels hinterfragt? Und bei Monitoren nur von dir?


----------



## pain474 (26. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Damals als ich noch  einen anderen Monitor und  langsameren PC hatte alles über den VGA Anschluss lief, lief es bei einigen Games nicht flüssig  auch das genannte Game ruckelte etwas , das ist bei den Neueren PCs und Neueren LG Monitor völlig weg am HDMI Port und viele mach mal mehrere Stunden ,
> das mit 144 kann man sich vielleicht auch nur einbilden ich kenne die anderen PCs hier nicht aber hier läuft  alles flüssig egal ob ich den PC mit NV oder AMD GK nutze .
> Ich weiß das aus den Fernseh- Bereich da man sagt wenn der TV ein 100 Hz Panel verbaut hat, statt einem 50 Hz   Panel das es bei 100 Hz flüssiger läuft,
> das meine ich beim Monitor  eben auch so ist .



Kompletter Quatsch. Aber wahrscheinlich bist du einfach nur ein Troll. Wenn nicht tut es mir Leid für deine Einstellung.


----------



## raubu86 (26. März 2019)

hört bitte auf damit. lass uns zurück zum thema kommen. mich hat es interessiert wer noch ein 1080p/60 bildschirm oder monitor  in kombination mit zu starker hardware benutzt und ob es nicht zu schade ist bei zu starker hardware "nur" einen 1080p/60 bildschirm oder monitor benutzt. mich interessiert es immer noch.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2019)

Ohne DSR macht es eher weniger Sinn.
Aber mit DSR kann es schon Sinn machen.
Kannst ja bist UHD hochgehen.
Ist zwar nicht nativ, aber es kostet auch nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. März 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> hört bitte auf damit. lass uns zurück zum thema kommen. mich hat es interessiert wer noch ein 1080p/60 bildschirm oder monitor  in kombination mit zu starker hardware benutzt und ob es nicht zu schade ist bei zu starker hardware "nur" einen 1080p/60 bildschirm oder monitor benutzt. mich interessiert es immer noch.



1080p mit 60 Hz ist definitiv zu wenig für starke Hardware. Ich verstehe es nach wie vor nicht, wie Nvidia es schafft, den Leuten für die Grafikkarte 800 Euro abzuleiern, während gleichzeitig fürs Display nicht mal die Hälfte des Budget da ist. Der Rechner muss zum Display passen und umgekehrt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2019)

Tut mir leid, ich weiss das mein Monitor zu billig ist.


----------



## Bongripper666 (26. März 2019)

Das hat er nicht geschrieben. Absichtliches Falschauslegen ist unschöner Stil.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2019)

Absichtliches falschauslegen?
Mein Monitor kostet nicht mal ein Drittel meiner Grafikkarte. 
Also falle ich genau in den genannten Bereich. 
Wo ist da das falschauslegen?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. März 2019)

Hast du wohl ne 2080 Ti?

Disclaimer: Es kommt halt auf die Kombi drauf an. Ich meine natürlich nicht, dass der Monitore IMMER mind. halb so teuer sein muss wie die Graka...


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2019)

Wie kommst du nur auf sowas?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. März 2019)

Weils dir gar nicht leid tut!


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2019)

Warum auch?
Mein Monitor passt gut zu meinem Anwendungsgebiet.


----------



## Venom89 (26. März 2019)

Prinzipiell hat er aber schon recht. Ein Richtwert ist da nur schwer zu setzen.


----------



## fipS09 (26. März 2019)

Zählt auch der Gebrauchtpreis? Dann komme ich mit 400 für die Grafikkarte und knapp unter 200 für den Monitor ja hin


----------

